# Grrrrrrrrr I have to vent



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Last Thursday when I got home from work, there was a serious storm coming up which weather news said would last into Friday. As I got out of the car to get the mail, a Jack Russell and Beagle are running loose. The Jack Russell has an up to date tag. I brought them into my garage for the night. Rained all day on Friday so early Sat. morning I posted signs to both ingress and egress entrances to my subdivision. You can't miss the signs - they are big!! Had the tag checked out on Friday - phone # disconnected for the owners. And was way away from where I live. I am thinking dump out.

Today, at 6:30 p.m, I get a phone call from a neighbor of the supposedly owners of these dogs who leave a message and says she will give my information to the owners. The owners (call from restricted #) called and leaves me a message - "I think you might have my dogs, If I'm not home leave me a message." I called right back - no answer - I left this message - if my dogs were lost, I'd be heading as fast as I could to get my dogs - where are you. It's 7:44 now and NO call back - I hate to have to give these dogs back. Of course I will ask lots of questions before I do!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. The beagle had no ID at all. And the Jack Russell is dominant over the beagle. I took my Anna girl out last night for the JR to meet. Anna put JR in her place in a very lady like way when the JR went after the beagle. I love my Anna. Now it is 7:53 and still no call back.!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If they really cared, they would have been out there yesterday, if you know what I mean. And if they had an emergency, they would say in the message that there is an emergency, they will be in contact ASAP. They sound like they're using you as a babysitting service, but really, you can't do anything if they prove they own the dogs. That would be counted as theft of property. Of course, you can say "you have until X-day to claim your dogs, after that, they will be understood to be strays and will be taken to X rescue or Y shelter."


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had this happen to me once and the people would not pick up the dog until next day after they found out where he was (I reported to Animal Control that I found him). I had the dog for three days. I thought that they should have left whatever they were doing and picked their dog up immediately. I am not a free pet sitting service.

Next time the dog came to my yard and they were away from home (again), I took the dog to the shelter. He was in no danger there, the shelter staff promised to call if they did not pick him up. However, the owners did have to pay a fine, and I thought that was appropriate. Maybe paying the fine & boarding (instead of my free pet sitting) will motivate them to contain their dog better.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

There is still no call back. And I looked at the beagle closely tonight, she has recently been spade. It may be the best thing for this dog that they don't call back. I am taking this dog to be scanned in am to see if she was adopted from a local rescue. Grrrrrrr


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can report Animal Control that you found them. The owners would have a certain number of days (depending on local law) to reclaim them. After that, they formally lose the right to the dogs, unless the rescue decides that they can have them back.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

People can be stupid. I hate it when they do not see their dogs as family. They probably forget their grandma at the airport too!!

I agree with Rebel. That was my first thought, they are lucky the dogs are with you and they are avoiding fines.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

If no call by morning I would call animal control and if they call you can tell them where they can pick them up, you can also tell animal control that (if you have room) you will take them back to find a home if their owners don't claim them


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I once had a beagle for 12 days before the owner finally showed up. She had seen my signs, but hadn't really wanted the dog in the first place (ex-husband brought it over for their son). Son had been at dad's house; when he got home and found out his dog was gone, he wanted to look for her. So mom brought him to get his dog. Three days later, she was back at my house. I talked it over with the mom and she decided that she wanted me to place the dog. I found a rescue to take her.

Less than a month later they brought me her puppy. Arrghh.

~Kristin


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

So what happened???


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

She never called back Monday night so I called her before leaving for work on Tuesday. She thanked me for keeping her dogs and "could you bring them to me sometime after 3:00 o'clock today?" I started to be rude but decided I would take them to her because I wanted to make sure they really were her dogs especially since she said the Beagle stays outside alot. Wanted to make sure there was housing for him, etc. I asked a lot of questions and felt they were her dogs. She claims she was out of town and left the dogs in her mother's care. Mother was responsible for coming over to feed them. She says she thought someone has stolen her dogs and hadn't had time to post flyers since she got back. I don't know about that one! Anyway, the dogs are gone, and I can relax now.


----------

